# DIY VG, VG-max mixing tips



## Resistance (10/1/19)

Adaptation of VG max hacks for PG sensitive vapers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (10/1/19)

@vicTor, your vg max tips here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/1/19)

Do I have been vaping vg max for a while and have had to adapt my DIY mixing. 
So we can share tips on getting beter flavour,viscosity etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (10/1/19)

Has anyone tried saline yet?
I heard it boost the flavour a bit and would like to try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (10/1/19)

Resistance said:


> @vicTor, your vg max tips here...



thanks but there is not much to it, quite simple really

one obviously just needs VG nic when mixing, set whatever software you have to max VG and you're away

I have no issues with viscosity at all, from RTA's to bf RDA's, even squonk bottles handle the max VG easily

steeping is the same

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (10/1/19)

Cool I have been using distilled water to help with viscosity and found it also helps me with mixing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/1/19)

When you say max VG do you mean 100% vg, only pg is that in the concentrates?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (10/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> When you say max VG do you mean 100% vg, only pg is that in the concentrates?



correct

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/1/19)

vicTor said:


> correct


Thanks going to try it Pg is the devil disguised as my mother in law

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (10/1/19)

What brand vg nic do you use @vicTor .last I got some at juicey joes ,but it's almost finished.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (11/1/19)

Resistance said:


> What brand vg nic do you use @vicTor .last I got some at juicey joes ,but it's almost finished.



Scrawny Gecko !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (11/1/19)

I use Gold Nic in vg, it is better than scrawny gecko for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------

